# My first Browning



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

My first Browning was a Nomad pistol....bought it in the 1960's after saving my lawnmowing money....in those days the going rate was about $2.00 a lawn......was astonished when my mother said I could buy it.........Dad and I went to the sorting goods store, I shelled out $50.00 and it was mine!.....I still have it AND the black and red plastic box it came in.....will post photos later.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Cant wait to see the pics.


----------

